# Condo contents insurance



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We have been told by our agent that new rules require us to provide a whole bunch of new info to renew our policy. Copies of passports, utility bills and questionnaire. I suspect that our agent is switching companies because we have been insured for 4 years already. Has anyone else experienced this?

I am interested in changing companies (or at least agents) and would appreciate any relevant experiences. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

All of that, plus original receipts for anything you wish to insure might make a claim possible in Mexico.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

So do you have relevant experience?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


kcowan said:



We have been told by our agent that new rules require us to provide a whole bunch of new info to renew our policy. Copies of passports, utility bills and questionnaire. I suspect that our agent is switching companies because we have been insured for 4 years already. Has anyone else experienced this?

I am interested in changing companies (or at least agents) and would appreciate any relevant experiences. Thanks.

Click to expand...

_I would say those new requirements after four year are suspect and a new insurance company may be in order but listen to this:

We have two homes - both single family dwellings and not condominiums - in Mexico. One on Ajijic, Jalisco on Lake Chapala and the other in the historic quarter of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas near Mexico´s southern border with Guatemala. We have carried full homeowner´s insurance on both of these dwellings for years including liability, catastropic damage fom fire or whatever and, until this year, theft of personal property. This past year we realized that the personal property theft or destruction coverage was, as is the fact in much of Mexico, an illusion. 

I spoke with my insurance agent - a fine and honorable agent if there ever was one and asked him if the incremental cost of the policy to protect personal property from theft was worth it and, if in order to make a claim I woud need proof of ownership either through receipts or photographs or both and, perhaps other evidence I could present as proof of the loss through theft of personal property whether expensive electronics or jewelry and such. Personal memorabelia, of course, has no value to just about anyone but you so write that off.

One has to ask oneself just what the value of a depreciated flat screen TV or a computer is and also just how far any reimbursement from the insurance company would go toward replacing such assets if they were stolen in a burglary and the answer is alway cebtavos on the peso. 

We are really concerned about that catastrophic loss by fire or propane explosion or other disaster that requires us to replace our house and have a place to bed down so we dropped theft insurance on both houses, bought very secure locks and constantly monitored alarm systems with the savings and saved about $1,000 Pesos in annual premium costs.

Nobody in Mexico cares about your HDTV set but you and you´ll get nothing for it from the insurance company if it is stolen. The same for Gramma´s heirloon diamond necklass which will probably fetch $300 Pesos from the fence.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I switched carriers and got better coverage for the same money. I agree about theft coverage. No need for passport copies or anything else.


----------

